# What you love about cubers



## Cride5 (May 23, 2009)

Deffo a lot of hate on this forum right now, so here's a bit of yang to balance that ying 

I'll start - I love watching cubers blindsolving bigcubes. That really is impressive!!!


----------



## Tommie (May 23, 2009)

Lol I wonder where you got the idea to this topic. XD
I love cubers who makes cool youtube videos


----------



## deco122392 (May 23, 2009)

I love cubers who love cubers (=


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Lol I wonder where you got the idea to this topic. XD
> I love cubers who makes cool youtube videos



including yourself? ^^

EDIT: I love to see cubers being happy about a great solve... like after WR of Erik ^^

I love this reaction xD






(0:50)


----------



## joey (May 23, 2009)

I love the cuber that filmed that ^


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

I love how nerdy we can be sometimes and not even realize it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 23, 2009)

I love female cubers because they aren't afraid of being concidered geeky

I like male cubers because they have fast fingers and aren't afraid to use them

and I love cubers in general because they are friends and help eachother, unlike people in most competitive sports


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 23, 2009)

I love cubing


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 23, 2009)

What's the point of threads like this?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

joey said:


> I love the cuber that filmed that ^



^^ _I love his haircut ^^_


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I love female cubers because they aren't afraid of being concidered geeky
> 
> I like male cubers because they have fast fingers and aren't afraid to use them
> 
> and I love cubers in general because they are *friends and help eachother, unlike people in most competitive sports*



Must. Refrain. From. Making. Huge. Argument. About. This.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I love female cubers because they aren't afraid of being concidered geeky
> ...



uh-oh... HE'S GONNA BLOW!!! STAND BACK... this may just get ugly.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

Na. If anyone else mentions it though I will. 

I love cubers because they can solve rubik's cubes. That's really the only thing we all have in common.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 23, 2009)

Yes said:


> Tommie said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I wonder where you got the idea to this topic. XD
> ...



I just watched 0:51-0:53 10 times in a row, lmao


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 23, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



I'm serious, during skeelering contests my sister get's tripped and pulled down (three contests in a row)

my friends (who play soccer) get kicked all he time.

and during atletics I got tripped multiple times. doesn't seem that helpful


----------



## Cride5 (May 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Na. If anyone else mentions it though I will.
> 
> I love cubers because they can solve rubik's cubes. That's really the only thing we all have in common.



Challenge: complete the main method 


```
public static boolean fn(Map<String, Integer> h){
     for(int c : h.values()){
          if(c > 1) return true;
     }
     return false;
}

public static void main(String[] args){
     Map<String, Integer> hobbyCuberCount = new Hashtable<String, Integer>();
     hobbyCuberCount.add(...
     ...
     ...
     System.out.println(fn(hobbyCuberCount) ? "yeh they do :p" : "fair enuff, point proven :(");
}
```


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

*sigh* If you insist.

I have never, in my 9, almost 10 years of playing sports, usually 3 sports teams every year, and watching around 100-200 sports games, live, every year, seen anyone purposefully hurt, kicked, tripped, or anything.

About your friend getting kicked. He is playing soccer. I don't think I really need to explain this any further.

Has your sister ever been helped up after she has fallen down? How exactly did she learn? Did someone ever help her then, or did she learn by herself?

And what exactly is athletics? If it is like physical education, then that is not really a sport, and not really competitive. If it is not like PE, I don't know what it would be.

And lastly, do you watch professional sports at all? I do, and every day I see people in the games helping each other, and being friendly. 
Baseball: A guy gets a single, and he starts talking and laughing with the player at first base.
Basketball: Someone falls down, and a player from the other team grabs his hand and pulls him up.
Football: A player gets tackled, and then the guy who tackled him helps him get up.
Tennis: Nadal beats Federer again. They go up to each other and shake hands and talk.
Golf: Two players go the 18 holes together. All day they talk about stuff, and give advice on what they would do for this drive, or the angle of the putt, etc...

I won't talk about this anymore, don't wanna turn another thread into a huge argument.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> *sigh* If you insist.
> 
> I have *never*, in my 9, almost 10 years of playing sports, usually 3 sports teams every year, and watching around 100-200 sports games, live, every year, seen anyone purposefully hurt, kicked, tripped, or anything.



Really?

Cubers can't hurt others. They don't want to damage their puzzles.


----------



## cmhardw (May 23, 2009)

I was hoping I wouldn't have to bust this out, but now it feels I must.

http://tinyurl.com/pman7

Chris


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> And lastly, do you watch professional sports at all? I do, and every day I see people in the games helping each other, and being friendly.



Of course there are people who are friendly, especially at the highest levels, but you CANNOT deny that sometimes rivalries get out of hand. You've never heard of someone being given a free shot (or someone being disqualified) for a foul? I agree that sometimes players do help each other and often are friendly, but you also have to admit that players can hurt each other or fight on purpose, and are not always kind to each other.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 23, 2009)

I should have included a some between unlike and people


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

Cubers are pretty cool people. Htey spin stuff really faster and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 23, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Cubers are pretty cool people. Htey spin stuff really faster and doesn't afraid of anything.


can you learn to enlgish pl0x?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Cubers are pretty cool people. Htey spin stuff really faster and doesn't afraid of anything.
> ...



Obviously you don't know about this.
____ is a pretty cool guy. Eh (does something) and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 23, 2009)

ah...cool(10char)


----------



## Cride5 (May 24, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Lol I wonder where you got the idea to this topic. XD
> I love cubers who makes cool youtube videos








Wish I had more cubes


----------



## Gparker (May 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* If you insist.
> ...



HAHA, im still laughing 

People in the baseball league i play in are really nice, even though one of them spit at me and broke my arm on the same play 

A week ago i hit a high popup that they dropped on a hanging curveball i should have smashed into a car over the fence, and they said nice hit. And then i told that kid nice pitching even though he didnt pitch


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 24, 2009)

i love how cubers spread their sport so vigilantly.


----------

